# [HELP] removing print from t-shirt



## borrini

hello guys!
this is my first post so excuse me if this has been asked before or if this is not the correct section

i have this t-shirt:
G-Star Vert
and i wanna remove the print without damaging the t-shirt

is is possible? any suggestion??

thanks a lot
Giulio


----------



## blueplanetprint

borrini said:


> hello guys!
> this is my first post so excuse me if this has been asked before or if this is not the correct section
> 
> i have this t-shirt:
> G-Star Vert
> and i wanna remove the print without damaging the t-shirt
> 
> is is possible? any suggestion??
> 
> thanks a lot
> Giulio


Printing onto fabric is a permanent process unless you get it hideously wrong. You have no chance of removing a professional print from a garment. :-(


----------



## borrini

blueplanetprint said:


> Printing onto fabric is a permanent process unless you get it hideously wrong. You have no chance of removing a professional print from a garment. :-(


i was thinking of using sandpaper... do you think that could work??


----------



## prometheus

borrini said:


> i was thinking of using sandpaper... do you think that could work??


It'll remove it along with the shirt.

3


----------



## Titere

Hey, I dont think sand papers is the way. 
But, there is a way...
I have done this before. You need to get the plastisol remover liquid and a pressure gun to spary it to the garmet. My partner has one @ home and I think he got it @ silkscreeningsuplies.com.
You can take polastisol out even if it is cured already. I know cuz I've done it. I dont know if it will work in all cases or not. Anyways, I dont think it is cost efective or productive to buy this equipment and liquid to remove ink from only one shirt.


----------



## Fluid

even with spot remover fluid you can damage a shirt. Depending on the color of the shirt and the inks you might not get all of the ink off. Large areas tend to leave a haze of the ink and remover (spot fluid) if used in large amounts.
That shirt looks like it may be be pigment dyed and if so, the spot remover fluid will remove the dye as well. 

I wonder how many times I can say my name in this thread


----------



## Titere

Fluid said:


> I wonder how many times I can say my name in this thread



 LOL .......


----------



## vctradingcubao

Maybe you can just print a bigger design on opaque transfers, and cover the unwanted prints.


----------



## mystysue

Sometimes.. you need to just think about the time involved and that time is money...... When you concider the time involved in removing the image from the shirt.. and figure out your per hour rate of what you should be paid.. You will prolly find out its much easier and cheaper to get a new blank shirt.. We deal with this kinda thing all the time in the sign business.. like customers that come in and want to reuse a banner and have us remove all the vinyl etc.. and put new on.... My hourly shop rate is 85.00 an hour.. If i spent 30 mins removing an old graphic from a shirt or sign.. that would be 42.50 worth of time used up.. I could have purch. that item again blank.. and saved money..and the frustration.

just my 2 cents..
sue


----------



## camscam

I used franmar ink degradant on smudges of uncured plastisol and removed successfully.


----------



## badalou

So I saw this post..mmm I thought..I wonder if the T-saver (used for removing vinyl) would work.. the answer is no.. Then I tried the solvent that is used to remove ink from plastisol screen.. I made a mess. so that is my 3 cents..


----------



## riahllander

Is there's a way to remove transfer paper on t-shirt?


----------



## w0rldk1tty

riahllander said:


> Is there's a way to remove transfer paper on t-shirt?


i've removed transfer paper off jean before, it's not easy though. i used rubbing alcohol and A LOT of scrubbing, i think you'd probably damage any other material using this method however.


----------

